# Stopover On A55 North Wales?



## andy01 (Jan 31, 2010)

Travelling to a campsite at Aberdaron at the weekend but want to get part of the journey done the previous night. So we are looking for a late night stopover on, or just off, the A55 in North Wales, perhaps somewhere near Conwy. Does anyone know a good, deep layby or safe off-road spot?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

One in Conway. Turn off the A55 before the river. Cross the old bridge, and take the first left (you go under a railway arch make sure you take centre line) in a few hundred yards you will find a large carpark on right. Nice and quiet with area marked out for Campers. Footpath into town.

Dick


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Found this on another forum may be of some help.
We also go to Aberdaron as often as possible, where about are you planning to stay ?.
Frank

The Travellers Inn
Pen-y-cefn
Caerwys
Denbigshire
CH7 5BL
01352 720251
Child Friendly Pubs - Rhyl, Wales | The Travellers Inn

Matthew Geddes "Landlord" Agrees with Motorhomes staying in our car-park overnight.

The Travellers inn has been along the a55 for over 100 years, Situated on the boarder between
Denbighshire and Flintshire it is an ideal place to stop and bed down for the night (Not after a home cooked
meal and a pint before hand ) The restaurant has a warm welcoming atmosphere with a large selection
of home cooked meals.
We welcome motorhomes into our large car park to the rear, camping is free overnight as long as you are a paying
customer 

We hope to see you very soon.
Many thanks 
The Travellers Inn


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> One in Conway. Turn off the A55 before the river. Cross the old bridge, and take the first left (you go under a railway arch make sure you take centre line) in a few hundred yards you will find a large carpark on right. Nice and quiet with area marked out for Campers. Footpath into town.
> 
> Dick


Seconded


----------



## andy01 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone, much appreciated.

Staying at Dwyros campsite, Frank, just on west side of village. Had thought about staying out at Mynydd Mawr but weather forecast isn't great so we decided to be nearer the pub!


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Andy
We stop at Dwyros, great little site. Hope the winds die down for you it's a bit exposed on the top. Enjoy the Ship or the veiws from the Ty-Newydd.
Frank


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Take a look at this thread here
Grath mentions a lovely spot at Conwy Marina.
Exit the A55 immediatlely after the tunnel. At the junction, turn right which takes you over the A55.
Follow the road round to the right to a mini island, take first exit and follow road to car park.
Lesley


----------

